# 19" on cc what tires?



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm planning on getting 19" concept wheels for my R line, I currently have coilovers with stock 235-40-18 tires, I want the new 19" to look good but I don't wanna loose a lot of the comfort with low profile 19" tires, what would you recommend??

235-40-19
235-35-19
225-35-19
225-40-19
Or other?? 

Thanks!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

235/35/19 is standard, at least on 19x8.5 after market wheels

you can go 245 for some fatness width, but 35 is the key.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

What ^^^ said....i had a buddy with 19s on his cc in that size tire and it rode good....didnt feel any different then my stock 17s


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

235/35/19 is the way to go


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

benspeed83 said:


> 235/35/19 is the way to go


:thumbup:


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

Awesome thank you all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

Pics-of-245-35-vs-235-35


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

My 235/35/19's ride great, and are quiet. I have Hankook V12's. I really think it depends what brand of tires you use too. Different brands have different sidewall stiffness and tread patterns which contribute to comfort/noise.

Maybe others can chime in on comfort and the brand of tire they run.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

I am also running 235/35/19 Hankooks on my wheels. They ride great, and not a lot of road noise from them. So +1 on the 235/35/19 tires :thumbup:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

245 tire also causes a bit more. I'd say 245 if you're going for 9in wide wheel


----------



## dr droom (Apr 4, 2009)

not my pic but 245/35/19 on eibach pro springs for reference


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

This is great information. So for someone on the horrible streets of NYC will the 245 size offer a good amount of protection or should you also bump up the tread height as well?

I have 235/35/19's now but I've already bent one rim and I'm looking to to protect the rims more. 
The 235/35's are not going to cut it.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

If you look at my pics, the 245s are perfectly flat with the wheel. 235s give it a slight stretch. Again, it all depends on the tire brand and the width of the wheel. Mine is 8.5".


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks a lot Corrado.
:thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I got 235/35 all around, Nitto 555... rear wheel 9.5 so its stretched but not that bad, if went w 245 would most likely rub against the strut.


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

Most likely going 235-35 but still daunting maybe getting 235-40 












On these wheels 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Did every person in this thread really just give advice on what tire width to run without knowing how wide the wheels are that he is putting tires on?? :screwy::facepalm:

Anyway, if you don't want to mess up your speedo reading to bad, I'd suggest staying as close to the stock circumference as possible. Unless you're not worried about that. In which case do whatever. 

http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

I have 245/35/19 all the way around on 8.5 and 9.5 wheels.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

yes, there is difference...
it is more hardish
when you hit a pot hole with 235/35/19 tires your heart will be broken 
i just got new tires for sagitta wheels
i used to have 235/35/19 like normal
but i got 245/40/19 now
and now i am happy with my ride
it is much comfort
my speedometer is little off though but i can live with it











AZ_CC said:


> What ^^^ said....i had a buddy with 19s on his cc in that size tire and it rode good....didnt feel any different then my stock 17s


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

akipal said:


> yes, there is difference...
> it is more hardish
> when you hit a pot hole with 235/35/19 tires your heart will be broken
> i just got new tires for sagitta wheels
> ...


How much of mph are you off?


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm running 245-35-19 and the slight increase in diameter corrected the very minor speedometer error exactly!!! 

TM


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

mango_springroll said:


> How much of mph are you off?


like 80mph on the speedometer with actual speed of about 83mph


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

njm23 said:


> Did every person in this thread really just give advice on what tire width to run without knowing how wide the wheels are that he is putting tires on?? :screwy::facepalm:
> 
> Anyway, if you don't want to mess up your speedo reading to bad, I'd suggest staying as close to the stock circumference as possible. Unless you're not worried about that. In which case do whatever.
> 
> http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


No, we did not just make that assumption. If you look at the original post he says exactly what wheels he is looking for and those wheels only come in an 8.5" width.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

akipal said:


> like 80mph on the speedometer with actual speed of about 83mph


interesting.....so the standard tire thickness of 35 doesn't do the error correction huh.. maybe 40 would be ideal....


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

You know what i noticed
I had same wheels and tires on my old 2010 CC
Speedometer was off the other way
I was going 80mph but my gps says 82-3 mph
That was when i thought of 245/40/19 first to correct the error
Then i got new CC and moved these wheels as well
With same 235/35/19 tires, speedometer was accurate as GPS
So my guess is if you increase the size of tires you would correct some error of speedometer
Only on older CC
I am not sure upto which model 
But i am sure it would on 2010 models



mango_springroll said:


> interesting.....so the standard tire thickness of 35 doesn't do the error correction huh.. maybe 40 would be ideal....


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

interesting. thanks for the input.

i'd go 20s on AG wheels M510.... but L.A. roads... :banghead:


----------

